# Manually switch air blend door



## JohnnyJHouse (Nov 24, 2015)

I have a 97 Altima GXE. The air blend door is no longer switching correctly. I don't know if it's in a bind, or the motor is just bad. Either way, I did read where this can be manually switched, but I've received conflicting information as to where it's location is, and what I'm looking for. It's getting pretty cold out these days, and I really need to switch it over to heat. I'd appreciate ANY information on where & what I'm looking for. I've been taking it to the dealership in the spring & winter to have them switch it, but I'd love to save the $$$ and do it myself if I knew exactly what I was looking for.


----------

